# Litter born 1st May *Pic Heavy*



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Just took some pictures of the litter that was born on the 1st of May to an argente doe (Jenny) and her dove son. There are 5 beautiful does:
































































These are the two keeper does, first the darker dove lady:



















And secondly the paler dove girl:



















I'm quite excited because at this stage these doves have less tan on their ears and vents than the last ones did at 3 weeks old, but the adult coats will show for sure if they're better.

Also, my other argente doe had a litter of 6 to the same buck yesterday, and I have two silver does due anytime from Monday.

Yay!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I just love that first photo, with the little girl looking right into the camera, with her big ears, and cute little nose, and her beautiful coat... :love1 I just can't get over how cute some of those big english ears can be - I want 'em!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

IS it just me or does the baby mouse in the first picture on the far right look like its plotting something? :lol: Anyways... Those ears and tails on your mice are adorable!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:lol: It's plotting a way to get that piece of food before anyone notices :lol:

They are very cute and your are definately keeping the cutest ones


----------

